# Fiamma roll out awning problem



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

It was a wonderfully quiet day no wind plenty of sunshine so I decided to use the Fiamma roll out.within minutes a strong gust of wind lifted the Fiamma off the ground ,and on to the roof of the motorhome which has caused considerable damage to the skin of my motorhome resulting in an expensive insurance claim.
I mention this as a warning about this possibility happening again I always peg the pole down but on this occasion I had very little time to avoid this occurence


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I've got an Omnistor & we'd had a couple of trips away before I realised the thing could lift up in a gust so now I always peg it & use extra tie down straps as well if it looks windy. I think we were lucky it didn't happen before during the night.

Another problem with it is that it is very close to the door & unless I have it practically horizontal the door rubs on it. After heavy rain one night it filled up with huge puddles which eventually collapsed the poles. no damage to poles but one ripped the canvas so I repaired it with duck tape. Always make sure it's at an angle now if it rains.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

To stop rain collecting, drop just one corner. That might help to keep it away from your door, Caz. By the way, they sell a little wheel to screw to the top of your door to help with that door-rubbing problem.

Barry


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

jackkelly32 said:


> It was a wonderfully quiet day no wind plenty of sunshine so I decided to use the Fiamma roll out................................


I have to admit...( don't say it, Twooks!)

On a lovely day in June we were staying at the campsite Chateau le Verdoyer nr Nontron in the Dordogne.
We went shopping in Perigueux and as is our usual habit on the return trip we stopped off for lunch at the field in Brantome set aside for motorhomes. Because we were unable to park in shade and with little air movement I ran out the awning.
I turned back to go inside the van to get the chairs and the awning lifted and dropped but before I could get back to it to hold it down it was over the van.
It broke one of the hinged arms and twisted the other.

I was fortunate(!) in that it appears to have done no damage to the side or roof of the van.
A major problem was that it then had to be unfastened from the side of the van before we could move on (without lunch). Being 4m long it took the combined efforts of a nearby British motorhomer, a French one and me to get it unfastened from the van and through the rear window to transport it back to the campsite where it now lies.


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I have just received an estimate for the repair to my motorhome caused by the lifting of the roll out awning by a gust of wind....the Estimate for repairs are £1286 + plus parts and VAT

I have decide against the refitting of the awning as the side of the van can be further weakened by drilling more holes in the side of the van further more I would not like this to happen again

As it is said that these things happen!! but I hope not in my case It seems more than a coincidence that this was similar to your incident, as reported by Gillian I wonder how often this does happen with others?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Jack.

We are now wondering whether to have the retaining clips for the legs, which came as part of our kit, fitted on the side of the van.

We had decided against it but are having a rethink.
Have you a view?


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Gillian
I have retaining clips on the side of the van which I use while rolling part way and the stand the legs upright when I have it fully unrolled
The use of the retaining clips I did not find of any advantage low roof and the supports do get in the way


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Jack. Useful information.
Don't think we'll have ours fixed on, now. We wanted to prevent any unnecessary piercing of the outer skin.


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Hi Gillian,
That is the reason why I am not having the Fiamma fitted again following repair to the outer skin, there is fair bit of fibre glassing to do!The dealer is repairing the van has suggested that refitting the roll-out would further weaken the skin I have, with some reluctance, to accept his advice,as I do not want a re-currence
I think that I will just use a Gazebo or table umbrella in the future


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Gillian,
the van clips come in useful if you want the awning out when on soft/muddy ground, or are unable to stake them. My personal opinion is that they wouldn't be anywhere near strong enough to hold an awning if the wind did take it. You'd then have repairs to the site of those clips as well as the roof! For that reason, and the reason that you mentioned, I'm not fitting them to my vehicle.

Barry


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Jack,
an option for you, if you don't want to refit the Fiamma, even if you do get a 'stand-alone':-

Attach a caravan awning rail to the upper side of your 'van (or get the dealer to do it). Buy an appropriately-sized piece of canvas and have an awning tape (with a thin cord sewn-in) sewn to one edge. A couple of telescopic tent poles with guys, and you have a cheap awning. But, more to the point, it wouldn't rip out the side of your 'van if the wind caught it. The most that would probably happen is that the fabric might thrash itself to death in the wind, or rip. Then buy a new (cheap) canvas! 

I gave this option serious thought some years ago when I was harder-up, but the more I think about it, the better I like it! Oh, and it would save you several hundreds of pounds!

Barry


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Thats what I was thinking Barry

Now I see that awnings can be dangerous beasts I will give it some serious thought. How about using two extendable cloths props!! :idea: 

A


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> I have to admit...( don't say it, Twooks!) ---- ----- * :scratch: moi ! :dontknow:*


,

we did everything by the book, pegged the awning, put it on slant etc etc 
held great in wind and rain, no puddles nothing - went to bed 
and then it rained a tiny little bit - no wind overnight ! and crack 
and the support pole snapped clean in half - how about that!!

8)


----------



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

I too had a similar problem a few years ago, on the east coast. After that I always rolled up the awning when I wasn't sitting under it!
While mooching around our accessory shop, I saw a Fiamma gizmo that is supposed to help with this problem; it looks like a length of webbing with a sturdy spring at each end, and a couple of strong pegs. The idea is you thread the webbing underneath the canvas, on top of the support bars, and peg down at each end.
Has anyone tried one of these gismos yet; do they work in any reasonable wind?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I always use the webbing type strap when my fiama canopy is out, they do keep the frame more secure than just the pegs but they dont prevent the material flapping


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

*Fiamma roll out awning*

A new fixing plate for the Fiamma is a little longer than the excisting plates about fourteen inches long.and more secure is now available and the use of a secure storm band should help with holding the Fiamma more secure but I will treat the use in future with great caution thanksfor all you replies to this topic,at least I am not alone


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Oh what a weekend!! new Fiamma 4m awning sat in the garage, trouble getting a piece of awning rail to match, resulting yesterday in a 120 mile return trip for a second hand rail, not happy with rail, means we now have to wait for a replacement  was so looking forward to having the awning fitted for our trip to France on Wednesday


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

We saw someones awning go over the top, not really very windy, but it was strapped down an all!!! Our neighbours who happened to live near this couple actually managed to get it in there van and take it home, as they (damaged awning) still had two weeks to go! 
My question is? How come tuggers awnings don't go awol, is it because they are fitted all round the van? We had our safari room up, then we were up at 5 am, not cos we thought we might lose it! but it was squeaking, still saying that, we were a bit concerned, so come on peeps, how come you don't hear of tuggers losing their bits on the side? :roll:


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I never lost am awning when it was up, due no doubt to the fact that the wind can not get underneath it.

But had a couple of scary moments putting them up including one on the top of the van.

This thread has at least convinced me not to get a Fiamma or Omnistor awning, thanks for sharing yoour experiences.

Many thanks,

John


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*awning straps*

 Thank goodness I have just read this page, we have always put out awning gizmo over the canvas and been worried that it would cause the canvas to stretch, so we haven't used the awning when its been a bit windy so we did'nt have to use the strap,   now I know it goes under the canvas and across the metal supports I will use it more often.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Interesting to say the least. Don't know whether luck enters into it or not but during our recent month in France (from Alps, Ardeche and Burgundy regions) we didn't experience any problems with our Fiamma 'roll out'. At various times we used the canopy by itself and with a safari room attached.

There were one or two heavy (French style) rainstorms but a slight slant cured the run off. The wind didn't seem to affect it and I used a couple of pegs at each swivel foot + a central tensioning pole.

All in all I'd have no hesitation fitting another. The benefits far outweigh the minor inconvenience if it was necessary to roll away for shopping trips etc. My next addition will be a tensioning strap for added piece of mind.

Just a final note. I have been there with a caravan at 4am when it took at least 3 people at a time to get awnings down after a freak storm hit the n. west coast of Donegal. Not fun at all, but such a heartwarming sense of togetherness


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

We always use the strap and pegs through the support arms, never had any great problems even when the privacy panels are fitted.

Pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

My van had an Omnistore awning on it when I bought it but I have noticed that the Omnistore canopies like mine are much sturdier material and when the roller is backed off the material stays much tighter than a Fiamma, no need for a center stretcher pole. 

I use the van mounted clips for the legs when its raining and I just want to put the awning out a bit to form a porch.

My tie down is home made, nylon webbing with strong bungee elastic at both ends to take the shock if the wind catches the awning. I put the webbing over the stretcher bars not the awning then if we do get one almighty gust, or a whirlwind..it does happen I saw it recently...the awning can rip away but the frame should stay down and hopefully not batter the van roof.

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

Just had a thought , how about a breakaway awning:

if the material was cut along the edge and rejoined with velcro then when a big gust catches it, it would tear away and flap, instead of breaking the frame and damaging the van.

Mike


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

*Fiamma Roll out awnings*

I am sure that if these posts were forwarded to Fiamma They may come up with a solution to the problem and how many insurance 'no claims' will be effected. I am expecting a increase in my premium next time round being a retired vicar can we really put this gust of wind down to an act of God? just let's LOL :lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

That's a good idea of yours, spykal - real lateral thinking. But I don't think that the entire awning fabric need be severed, just a long cut 3/4 the way across the fabric, near the van. A really strong gust of wind would then pull apart the Velcro revealing the gash and releasing the wind pressure.

Probably.

Possibly!

I like your thinking, though.  

Barry


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Is it better to fit the storm bands over the frame and under the canvas,I have previously used the webbing strap over the canvas,but I should think that the better way would be to have it over the frame and under canvas which is recommended


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As Barry & Sue say "Attach a caravan awning rail to the upper side of your 'van (or get the dealer to do it). Buy an appropriately-sized piece of canvas and have an awning tape (with a thin cord sewn-in) sewn to one edge. A couple of telescopic tent poles with guys, and you have a cheap awning"_
I've got hold of a caravan awning & plan doing the same [even modifying it so it slides in the Fiamma awning slot] - still waiting for some good dry weather before having a go_


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*It happened to me!*

I lost mine as others have but have had it re fitted and it looks just fine. We had three holes in the van as it pulled the whole fixing our but as i say it looks fime.

But

The new one when i used it for the first time would not go back in fully. One end fully in the other 75mm short of being away. In trying to get it in I sheared off the bloody plastic eye!

I had to then find a socket the right size, had every size but 11mm! It was sunday so nowhere open in France but a supermarket and had to buy a 32 piece socket set just for an 11mm socket!

Well it got it put away but now it is a pain in the backside getting the thing out and away.

I spoke to the company that fitted and he said "never heard of an anwing not going fully in" as i discribed, basic said it was my problem!

Oh well I will have to get the tools out in the sping and get it adjusted and a new plastic eye fitted.

Its what makes it fun!!


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

*Fiamma Rollout problems*

my post of 24.7.2004 refers I had my awning refitted following the repair to my van, unfortunately the roll will wind out now but will not come out under control the whole roll winds out to the extent of canvas and the canvas has no tension is there a retaining (ratchet) on the mechanism A dealer recently suggested that I should buy a new awning but are there any parts available which would solve this situation
I would be grateful for any suggestions


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Bought the MH 2 years ago, and on the way down to look it over, and buy it, asked 4 MH owners advice on type of awning to fit, as it was my intention to get one fitted, 

3 said they would never have another awning fitted,

1 said after repairs to MH he did not refit the awning, but bought a gazebo,

I strongly believe in learning by other peoples mistakes, I bought a Gazebo,

Colin


----------

